# Paph list of Erythrone



## Erythrone (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is my not so small list of Paphs. Many are seedlings.

Paphiopedilum	appletonianum	hainanensis 

Paphiopedilum	Cloud's Green Goblin (fairrieanum x sangii)

Paphiopedilum	Helvetia (philippinense x chamberlainianum)

Paphiopedilum	vietnamense	

Paphiopedilum	(Ocean x gratrixianum) x self

Paphiopedilum	Alexei

Paphiopedilum	Ambition

Paphiopedilum	Complex, unknown rouge et blanc

Paphiopedilum	Daisy Barclay

Paphiopedilum	Delrosi

Paphiopedilum	Apple Blossom (Double Greyi "Mallingham" x emersonii "Mallingham")

Paphiopedilum	Gina Short

Paphiopedilum	Harold Koopowitz

Paphiopedilum	Ho Chi Minh

Paphiopedilum	Houghthoniae

Paphiopedilum	Humoresque

Paphiopedilum	Hybride complexe inconnu

Paphiopedilum	hybride inconnu de Paph. charleswothii

Paphiopedilum	Louise Jernigan

Paphiopedilum	Maudiae type unknown

Paphiopedilum	Satchel Paige

Paphiopedilum	Vanda M Pearman

Paphiopedilum	William Mathiews

Paphiopedilum	Schaetzchen

Paphiopedilum	Dazzling World x Major Don

Paphiopedilum	Wossner Vietnam Moon (vietnamense 'Pink Beauty' x emersonii 'Gigantic')

Paphiopedilum	Dick Wagner (Fanaticum 'Green Mystery' HCC/AOS x bellatulum 'March Madness')

Paphiopedilum	Lippewunder x sib

Paphiopedilum	Memoria Margarite Ringler (Mem. Larry Heuer 'Key Lime Pie' x bellatulum 'Perfect Circle')

Paphiopedilum	Cam Cloud (bellatulum 'Triple Delights' x emersonii 'Gigantic')

Paphiopedilum	Junior Coxwell (armeniacum v. album x Francisco Baptist)

Paphiopedilum	In Charm Grace (In-Charm White x niveum)

Paphiopedilum	Hung Sheng Spirit (vietnamense x Lady Isabel)

Paphiopedilum	Hsinying Bride

Paphiopedilum	vietnamense

Paphiopedilum	fairrieanum	

Paphiopedilum	Chou-Yi Wench

Paphiopedilum	Chou-Yi Yuki

Paphiopedilum	Heeder Fladder x hangianum

Paphiopedilum	In-Charm Handel

Paphiopedilum	Long Look

Paphiopedilum	Snow Squall 

Paphiopedilum	sukhakulii x Enzan Fruit

Paphiopedilum	wenshanense x (Pacmoon x wenshanense)

Paphiopedilum	armeniacum x Emerald Magic

Paphiopedilum	(Lynleigh Koopowitz ‘Raspberry’ x bellatulum ‘Tustin Giant’)

Paphiopedilum	Double Grey 1/2 album 'Mallingham' HCC/AOS x S Gratrix 1/2 album 'Full Moon' 

Paphiopedilum	Joyce Hasegawa (delenati x emersonii)

Paphiopedilum	In-Charm White (White Knight x Ang-thong alba)

Paphiopedilum	Memoria Larry Heuer

Paphiopedilum	Amandahill x charlesworthii 'Bear' SM/TPS

Paphiopedilum	Black Diamond

Paphiopedilum	druryi	

Paphiopedilum	Tokyo O.N. (Ho Chi Minh x hangianum 'Hang-10')

Paphiopedilum	Ho Chi Minh x leucochilum 'Lucky'

Paphiopedilum	Wossner Vietnam Gold x Wellesleyanum

Paphiopedilum	Yakushiji

Paphiopedilum	Chen Samn Colorful

Paphiopedilum	Kevin Porter (almost dead)

Paphiopedilum	Lynleigh Koopowitz

Paphiopedilum	In charm First

Paphiopedilum	In-Charm Handel

Paphiopedilum	Armeni White

Paphiopedilum	Black Stallion x Susan Booth

Paphiopedilum	Helen Congleton

Paphiopedilum	Hiroki Tanaka

Paphiopedilum	Uneme

Paphiopedilum	Winnie's Thunder x James Bacon

Paphiopedilum	Wossner China Moon

Paphiopedilum	hangianum	

Paphiopedilum	Dollgoldi

Paphiopedilum	S. Gratrix

Paphiopedilum	delenatii fma alba	

Paphiopedilum	Dollgoldi x wenshanense "Yellow"

Paphiopedilum	bellatulum "Piggy" (from JohnM)	

Paphiopedilum	malipoense 'Chocolate Drop' (from JohnM)	

Paphiopedilum	Maryanne Watt

Paphiopedilum	China Moon

Paphiopedilum	Wossner Kolarmi (topperi "Andy" x armeniacum 'Gold')

Paphiopedilum	Wossner Butterfly (malipoense "Green Giant" x vietnamense "Pink Giant"

Paphiopedilum	Armeni-white 'White Castle' x Mem. Larry Heuer 'Chin Dynasty'

Paphiopedilum	Jade Dragon (fairrieanum 'Fair Lady' x malipoense 'Mile High')

Paphiopedilum	Ma Belle (bellatulum 'Red Sunset' x malipoense 'Mile High')

Paphiopedilum	Dollgoldi (armeniacum 'Yellow Bird' x rothschildianum 'Rex' FCC/AOS, G/CSA)

Paphiopedilum	ang thong f album

Paphiopedilum delenatii OL sib cross	'My Time' x var dunlel

Paphiopedilum Pink Sky (delnatii x Lady Isabel 'Princess Irene')

Paphiopedilum Lake Shinsei (Conco-bellatulum 'Butterball' x armeniacum 'Superb')

Paphiopedilum Snow Angel (Helen Congleton 'Angel Face' x Norito Hasegawa 'Green Horizon'

Paphiopedilum Éclair Blanc (niveum 'Lili Ruff' x Lady Isabel

Paphiopedilum Jerry Lee Fischer (Black Lace 'Lava Burst' x wenshanense 'Round Dove'

Paphiopedilum	Wossner Vietnam Beauty

Paphiopedilum	Rolfei (bellatulum 'Birdsnest' x rothschildianum 'Superstar')


----------



## Shiva (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow! Great collection you have there.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 1, 2010)

That Paphiopedilum Cloud's Green Goblin is going to be something. Is it close to blooming?


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 1, 2010)

Unfortunatly, not, SlipperKing. It is finnickey for me... Root system is not good. I just repot it again (second repotting this year). 

But there are 2 news growths at the base of the old fan.

It doesn't like hot weather, I think. And summer was very hot this year.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 2, 2010)

Impressive list!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2010)

Haha! Great collection. We have similar tastes in Paphs also! :rollhappy: Some of the hybrids you have are not available here. Besides Cloud's who do you get plants from?


----------



## etex (Dec 2, 2010)

Great collection you have!!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 2, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Haha! Great collection. We have similar tastes in Paphs also! :rollhappy: Some of the hybrids you have are not available here. Besides Cloud's who do you get plants from?



Yes, many plants are from Cloud's Orchids. 

I buy also from:

Tropical Gardens Orchids (he has an extensive collection of Paphs, not all on his catalogue), Ontario

Orchid Inn

Orchids Lted

Forrestview Gardens (BC)

Paramount Orchids (Alberta)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmm, I had read that Cloud's exports, maybe I must make an order! Thanx.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow -- that list goes on and on! Sweet!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice list!!! 


SlipperKing said:


> That Paphiopedilum Cloud's Green Goblin is going to be something. Is it close to blooming?


That one got my attention! Sounds like it could be an interesting cross!



Erythrone said:


> Unfortunatly, not, SlipperKing. It is finnickey for me... Root system is not good. I just repot it again (second repotting this year).
> But there are 2 news growths at the base of the old fan.
> It doesn't like hot weather, I think. And summer was very hot this year.


It's funny, I have a sangi X roth, it's what I would call finnickey, do I treat it like a roth? or sangii? I think you're right about the hot weather.
BTW my straight sangii species is easy, got as a seedling & grows quite well taking more light than what I assumed or started it with.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 2, 2010)

OK, so P. sangii can take a lot of light?? I found that my young fairreanum realy appreciate high light level too if the weather is not too warm.

So... I will try to give him more light! 

Je me croise les doigts! Thanks, Rose!

BTW... Did your sangiix roth ever bloom?


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 4, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> OK, so P. sangii can take a lot of light??


Most culture recommendations were shady. Birk's manual says moderate, natural habitat can be mounatin forests to open grasslands. I started it shady 3 years ago, it did OK but I didn't notice much growth, moved it to a brighter area & then it noticably started growing. I now have it under lights, I would think it's blooming size. I see Dixler's sangii on a regular basis, it always seems to be in bloom & their plant is rather large, so all I can to is wait!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 4, 2010)

thank you Rose!


----------

